# Cancun Tarpon



## ScottRyppin (Feb 3, 2012)

Im heading to Cancun in a week and would love to do some Tarpon fishing. Seeing if anyone has used a guide service down there that they would recommend?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I booked an Isla Blanca trip and a lagoon trip through www.cancuntarponfishing.com last time I was there. If you get the chance, go to Isla Blanca. Call Martin Van Der Does, and he'll hook you up with Enrique Trinidad on the Isla Blanca trip. I have fished with Enrique on two separate trips down there, and caught grand slams both times.

The bait of choice for tarpon last time was a white fluke on a jighead. I was using these strike kings:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Strike_King_3X_ElazTech_Z_Too_4pk/descpage-SK3XZ.html

The tarpon were killing it.

We also had some shots at some really big permit in the lagoon, but Isla Blanca is where it's at... very fun trip.


----------



## ScottRyppin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks...set up a trip today for next week.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I went to the back side across the streets from the hotels ... everyone is wanting to make money off the referal ... just go down to those little docks and check things out ... see who is doing the fishing ... 

Our trips ran about $200 for two people ... fly and spinning tackle provided ... we ended up using small finger mullet for bait .... in Jan. ... spring is supposed to be the time for the big ones ....

If it is just not happening ... take aday trip to Isla Mujeras and charter a trip out of there for sails


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Update on your trip??*

Please let us know how you did and also is October too late for the bite?
Also maybe some contact numbers and pricing.
Thanks!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

CoastalBent said:


> I booked an Isla Blanca trip and a lagoon trip through www.cancuntarponfishing.com last time I was there. If you get the chance, go to Isla Blanca. Call Martin Van Der Does, and he'll hook you up with Enrique Trinidad on the Isla Blanca trip. I have fished with Enrique on two separate trips down there, and caught grand slams both times.
> 
> The bait of choice for tarpon last time was a white fluke on a jighead. I was using these strike kings:
> 
> ...


I fished Isla Blanca with Enrique back in July of '09. Friendly guide and works hard to put you on fish.

Fun trip but didn't manage to get into any tarpon. The snook didn't cooperate either but we did catch permit, bonefish, mangroves, and cudas though. It was cool because I've never done that type of fishing before. Beautiful scenery and you get to see a side of the Yucatan most tourists never experience. Perhaps I went at the wrong time though, because the fishing was tough and most of the fish we caught were juveniles.

As far as Cancun goes, this might be your best bet but as far as fishing destinations go you can do better. Good luck to you.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesca maya lodge does day trips from Cancun in Ascension Bay. They pick you up at like 0430 and have you fed and fishing by 0900. We caught bones, tarpon and mangroves and I manged to totally **** up four different shots at permit. It's a long drive to the lodge but really cool because a portion of it is through the jungles and mangroves. I would highly recommend them.

-Chris


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

The lagoon behind Cancun is awesome for tarpon & snook. I caught both on bass assassian(oops spelling) and on Top Dog JR trout pattern and mullet color. Roberto is the guide..near the main docks..ask around you won't be dissappointed and your travel time is zilch. We took and used our trout tackle..We did add the guides 50# mono leaders after a couple of cutoffs on the snooks gill plates.
Tight Lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## ScottRyppin (Feb 3, 2012)

Back from Cancun,

Had an awesome time with http://www.cancuntarponfishing.com/index.php
Rate: 325 for 6hours

Booked a 6 hour trip and told them Tarpon was my main focus and anything else was a bonus. My guide was Mauricio and let me tell you, he worked his butt off. It was a day of very few Tarpon rolling and hard to find but after a few hours of hard work my guide put me on my first Tarpon! It was not a big one, but one is better than none. We also caught a few Bone fish and had a shot at a few Permit but didn't connect. I could not be happier with the guide service. I will use them again when I get a chance to go back. Mauricio polled me around for 4 of the 6 hours we were out there. He put a guest the day before on a huge Permit. Outstanding trip, can't wait to get on my next tarpon, hopefully in back in Texas(Port O'Connor, Seadrift).


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Mauricio is a good guide... He knows his stuff in that lagoon.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

So do they have a particular season for large Tarpon? Im looking at going down maybe in late Oct and check it out for a day or two. But of corse I would like the season to be right to increase my chances.


----------

